# Can you fit a non-Contax lens to a Contax G1?



## subwoofer (Sep 9, 2014)

So far I've come up empty handed on this so hoped someone here might be able to help point me in the right direction.

Being the most well versed family member in photographic equipment, this has fallen to me, and it relates to my step daughter's wish to use a Contax G1 camera body, but without paying the relatively high price for the G1's lenses.

There are adapters for almost every lens the mount type, but I just cannot find one to allow fitting of 'LENS-A' to a Contax G1 body.

So far my step daughter has purchased a G1 body and a pancake lens with CY fit lens. Following someone's advice she bought an adapter, but it turned out to be a CY to Micro 4/3, so is no good.

The Contax lenses are well regarded and there are adapters to fit these lenses to just about every brand of camera, but the reverse does not seem to be true. I just cannot find an adapter that fits the Contax G mount on the G1 body.

Please help me get to a final conclusion, either to find a source for an adapter, or to know that it is just not possible, and that the G1 can only be used with original lenses.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## PWhite214 (Sep 9, 2014)

There is a GA-1 adapter to mount C-Y SLR lenses to the G1 / 2.  Contax Lens Adapter GA 1 for Contax 35mm SLR Lenses G Series Cameras | eBay.  I don't have any experience with this camera or adapter, so more research might be needed.

Phil


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 9, 2014)

PWhite214 said:


> There is a GA-1 adapter to mount C-Y SLR lenses to the G1 / 2.  Contax Lens Adapter GA 1 for Contax 35mm SLR Lenses G Series Cameras | eBay.  I don't have any experience with this camera or adapter, so more research might be needed.
> 
> Phil



Good call. The GA-1 is quite rare and relatively expensive for an adaptor, but does seem to fit the bill.

If there was a cheaper and more easily available alternative that would be great.


----------

